# Gelöst: Kernelconfig verloren - wiederherstellbar?

## Karsten1973

Hallo,

habe versehentlich meine .config für den Kernel gelöscht. Jetzt habe ich nur noch eine alte Kopie auf /boot liegen. Kann ich aus dem aktuellen von mir verwendeten Kernel die Konfiguration irgendwie wieder auslesen?

Danke für jede Hilfe!

----------

## 69719

cat /proc/config.gz | gunzip > /usr/src/linux/.config

natürlich muss der support für die kernel config im laufenden kernel aktiviert worden sein

----------

## 76062563

 *escor wrote:*   

> cat /proc/config.gz | gunzip > /usr/src/linux/.config
> 
> ...

 

Oder gleich zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/src/linux/.config   :Smile: 

----------

## 69719

yeah baby  8)

----------

## Finswimmer

Ist die Funktion standarmäßig aktiviert?

Aus irgendeinem Grund wurde mir schon zweimal aus /usr/src/ mein, per Hand, installierter Kernel von kernel.org samt config Datei gelöscht.

Und die config.gz ist auch nicht existent.

Löscht gentoo-sources aus irgendeinem Grund den alten Kernel?

Tobi

----------

## 69719

Denke nicht, dass die standardmäßig aktivert ist.

Du meinst /usr/src/linux ist nicht mehr dein per hand installierter Kernel.

Das könnte daran liegen, dass du das USE Flag "symlink" verwendest.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *escor wrote:*   

> Denke nicht, dass die standardmäßig aktivert ist.
> 
> Du meinst /usr/src/linux ist nicht mehr dein per hand installierter Kernel.
> 
> Das könnte daran liegen, dass du das USE Flag "symlink" verwendest.

 

Nee. Ich will damit sagen, dass der gesamte Ordner /usr/src/linux-2.6.14.3 nicht mehr da ist.

Der Symlink hat sich auch auf ein neues Verzeichnis eingestellt...

Total ärgerlich, weil ich dann wieder den ganzen Kernel neu bauen muss, und mit ppp iptables usw. macht das nicht so viel Spaß...

Tobi

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ist die Funktion standarmäßig aktiviert?
> 
> 

 

Ich kann mich erinnern, dass ich bei meinen ersten Kerneln sowas gesucht habe und es zu Fuss aktivieren musste. Ob mittlerweile das default ist, weiß ich nicht, weil ich seit meinen zweiten Gentoo Versuch nur make oldconfig mach  :Smile: 

Aber ich kann mich erinnern, dass die alten Gentoo LiveCDs /proc/config.gz nicht hatten, es ist lang her, weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr.

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Löscht gentoo-sources aus irgendeinem Grund den alten Kernel?
> 
> 

 

nein, weil sie slottted sind, sobald du nicht explizit emerge mit -C ausführst, löscht portage die linux-<version> Verzeichnisse nicht (abgesehen vom linux-Symlink, welches per USE Flag gesteuert werden kann)

----------

## a.forlorn

Mit udept wird bei dep -s alte kernel-sourcen gelöscht.

----------

## LunX

--->General setup

[*] Kernel .config support

[*] Enable acces to .config though /proc/config.gz

Gruß

Lunx

----------

## moe

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich kann mich erinnern, dass ich bei meinen ersten Kerneln sowas gesucht habe und es zu Fuss aktivieren musste. Ob mittlerweile das default ist, weiß ich nicht, weil ich seit meinen zweiten Gentoo Versuch nur make oldconfig mach 
> 
> 

 

```
 Linux Kernel v2.6.18-028test007 Configuration

 ──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────

  ┌───────────────────────────── General setup ─────────────────────────────┐

  │ ┌^(-)─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │

  │ │[*] Kernel .config support                                           │ │

  │ │[*]   Enable access to .config through /proc/config.gz               │ │

  │ └v(+)─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘ │

```

Standardmässig ist es nicht aktiviert. Ich würds auch auf Servern nicht aktivieren, da so ein Benutzer schnell rausfinden kann welche evtl. unsicheren Optionen gesetzt sind.

Gruss Maurice

----------

## makenoob

 *moe wrote:*   

> Standardmässig ist es nicht aktiviert. Ich würds auch auf Servern nicht aktivieren, da so ein Benutzer schnell rausfinden kann welche evtl. unsicheren Optionen gesetzt sind.
> 
> Gruss Maurice

 

ui, du gibst usern shellaccess ohne chroot?

----------

## smg

 *makenoob wrote:*   

>  *moe wrote:*   Standardmässig ist es nicht aktiviert. Ich würds auch auf Servern nicht aktivieren, da so ein Benutzer schnell rausfinden kann welche evtl. unsicheren Optionen gesetzt sind.
> 
> Gruss Maurice 
> 
> ui, du gibst usern shellaccess ohne chroot?

 

hehe, das ist böse, *g*

----------

## moe

 *makenoob wrote:*   

> ui, du gibst usern shellaccess ohne chroot?

 

Irgendwie wusste ich, dass das die Diskussion irgendwie in so eine Richtung führt.  :Wink: 

Ich formulier es mal um: "Es kann u.U. ein Sicherheitsrisiko sein"

----------

## Klaus Meier

Nur so ein Tip, ich installiere den Kernel immer mit make install, da wird die config-Datei auch mit nach /boot kopiert. Hilft zwar nicht, wenn sie weg ist, aber so als Vorsorge fürs nächste Mal.

Ansonsten ist mir die .config auch schon ein paarmal abhanden gekommen und ich hab mich immer gefragt, warum.

----------

## mv

 *moe wrote:*   

> Standardmässig ist es nicht aktiviert. Ich würds auch auf Servern nicht aktivieren, da so ein Benutzer schnell rausfinden kann welche evtl. unsicheren Optionen gesetzt sind.

 

Du meinst: Jeder Benutzer, der root geworden ist, kann dann herausfinden, wie er es vielleicht schaffen könnte, root zu werden  :Smile: 

```
$ ls -lA /proc/config.gz 

-r-------- 1 root root 10439 20. Dez 19:18 /proc/config.gz
```

----------

## psyqil

Nanu?

```
-r--r--r-- 1 root root 9059 2006-12-20 19:24 /proc/config.gz
```

----------

## mv

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Nanu?
> 
> ```
> -r--r--r-- 1 root root 9059 2006-12-20 19:24 /proc/config.gz
> ```
> ...

 

Aha, anscheinend ein weiteres grsecurity-Feature, das ich nicht mehr missen möchte... ist mir unverständlich, wieso das nicht standardmäßig im non-hardened Kernel ist.

----------

## Karsten1973

 *76062563 wrote:*   

>  *escor wrote:*   cat /proc/config.gz | gunzip > /usr/src/linux/.config
> 
> ... 
> 
> Oder gleich zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/src/linux/.config  

 

Danke an euch beide!!!!!

----------

